# Cancun Fishing late February Help



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Heading to Cancun for a wedding towards the end of February and the wife and I would like to fish a couple of days. We were looking to fly fish for a day and then maybe do some deep sea fishing. Any thoughts or recommendations?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Not sure what is biting at that time. There is a place down the road a piece called Puerto Aventuras. There are quite a few charters that dock there. It is basically a big marina, with a bunch of condos around them. Right on the water, and deep water is close to shore. It might be 90 minutes from Cancun. 

There are lots of fun attractions in that area. Xelha is a great fun snorkeling park, and is just a tad bit further than Puerto Aventura. 
Xcaret is a nature park, and is in Playa Del Carmen. There are buses from Cancun, and you can rent cars fairly cheaply. Alto menas STOP in Spanish. LOL. Xcaret is all all-day kind of place. Big. Snorkeling. Animals. Aquariums. Restaurants. A beach with drink service. 
There are famous Mayan ruins in Chitzen Itza, and Tulum. Both are a distance, but easily accessed by bus, or rental car. 
I'm sure there are things to do, including fishing, right in Cancun. I haven't stayed right in Cancun, but I've been to the Mayan Riviera several times. If you want a really remote, authentic shallow water fishing excursion, check out charters around Punta Allen. Budget extra time if you plan to go there for fishing, cuz the road is the worst road I've driven.


----------



## bb7813 (Feb 15, 2010)

if you don't mind taking a taxi to playa del carmen look up Roberto Navarro and do some vertical jigging for amber jack and Sailfish. also Wasabi Loco an American who charters out of Playa ,cant go wrong with either one


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Thanks guys. I got a recommendation from the owner of the fly shop I guide out of. I booked with Marco Ruz of Yucatan Fly Fishing Adventures. All contact is though Flywatertravel.com . They sent a complete itinerary that included every little detail you can think of. Flies to bring (If you want), rods, different types of line recommendations, and even what tip ranges one should use. I'm impressed with the organization and professionalism. 


We'll be doing the Isle Blanca trip. They'll pick us up at our resort and drive us a half hour to the boat. The mangroves and lagoon is a very short boat trip. Well be targeting baby tarpon mostly. Add in some bone fish and snook. I'll let you all know how the trip goes.


----------



## ramjet (Dec 19, 2003)

If you're bringing your own gear and want a fun few hours, there are barracuda in the Cancun lagoon. I had pretty decent success with some needlefish flies I tied (wire leader of course). Clouser Minnows (Chart/Wht) worked as well. Fish with a fast retrieve near the breaks in bottom cover, like the places where the weeds change and there's a spot of sandy bottom surrounded by weeds.

It's kind of fun (or at least interesting..) doing a Catch and Release sitting in a 12 foot kayak with a PO'd barracuda looking you right in the eye. It often starts to get windy later in the day. For that and other reasons (was usually on a flight leaving that afternoon), I tried to get out as early as the kayak guy was open (I'd make arrangements the day before). After a couple of these adventures, I actually made a small "sea anchor" that I could pitch out after I hooked a fish to stabilize the yak, turn my back to the wind and slow my progress while I unhooked fish.

Have a great trip, good time to get out of the 'Zoo and thaw out!





WILDCATWICK said:


> Thanks guys. I got a recommendation from the owner of the fly shop I guide out of. I booked with Marco Ruz of Yucatan Fly Fishing Adventures. All contact is though Flywatertravel.com . They sent a complete itinerary that included every little detail you can think of. Flies to bring (If you want), rods, different types of line recommendations, and even what tip ranges one should use. I'm impressed with the organization and professionalism.
> 
> 
> We'll be doing the Isle Blanca trip. They'll pick us up at our resort and drive us a half hour to the boat. The mangroves and lagoon is a very short boat trip. Well be targeting baby tarpon mostly. Add in some bone fish and snook. I'll let you all know how the trip goes.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Make sure to confirm your reservation a week before you go, and again when you arrive. Just in case........


----------

